# gigging guide



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Wanted to know if anyone knew of a charter or guide that we could contact about going gigging. 

Thanx


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

give me a call i can set you up


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

perfect timing, those are pretty good results for your first post. Good luck.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd like to get out there again.. It was fun I've been once before, did'nt get anything but had a good time with a buddy.... plus I dont eat fish.. ahaha you can keep my count


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Also, I know Matt Mcleod with hotspots charters does it. He is a great fisherman


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

I will say this, the last time i went gigging was with captain dp, the poor flounder!! we killed them. You really need to give capt. dp a call!


----------

